# how to make a core sampler



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

Does anybody on here know how to make a core sampler? for round and sm squares? nothing to fancy thanks


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

These don't look that hard: Star Forage Samplers but I'm not sure I'd bother trying to make one. I use a Penn State model and I think it was less than $100.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

For just the probes try NFTA

For the national forage testing ass try NFTA
Just looking through the NFRA list of topics you might conclude that there is a skill level associated with sampling to insure a useful hay analysis.

As a commercial hay grower a hay analysis is a tool to determine the value/price of the hay. 
For me the mineral analysis is just as important as the feed value, as I use the mineral analysis to track the soil fertility.

You will not get more than what you pay for.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Gotta agree with you on the mineral analysis on the test. I also have the lab I use run the sugars too. I just made one myself and haven't used it yet but got the idea from a hay buyer.......take a hollow shaft golf club, cut the end off at 45 degrees and sharpen the inside with a rat tail file. Drill out the handle end so the core can fall into your sample bag.....that way you get the fines too. Most important thing to remember is don't make your sample so big they cannont grind it all at the lab.....last thing you want is the lab tech just grabbing off the top of the bag and having enough. I'm sure most know better but they won't want to try and grind a whole gallon bag full.


----------

